
Purple.com, the oldest single-serving site, is up for sale - mintplant
http://www.purple.com/sale.html
======
mintplant
More about single-serving sites:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-
serving_site](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-serving_site)

> A single-serving site (SSS) is a website composed of a single page with a
> dedicated domain name and serves only one purpose. The term was originally
> coined by Jason Kottke in February 2008, although single-serving sites have
> existed since the dawn of the internet.

And Purple.com specifically:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple.com](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple.com)

> According to the creator, software engineer Jeff Abrahamson, the site
> originated from the difficult process of accessing and surfing the internet
> in its early days, similar to most early single-serving sites.

> The site was launched on 31 August 1994. From its launch to late 2006 the
> background colour was #DD00FF, resulting in numerous complaints that it was
> not actually purple. It was changed to #7D26CD on 6 November 2006 based on
> recommendations.

